# My Mazzer Super Jolly Journey



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok so I've been advised to have a thread for this so here it goes.

Purchased my SJ from the forum for a decent £130 delivered. Can't thank Nick enough for that and for it arriving safe and sound.

So I jumped the gun and only took a couple of pre-restoration photos.










There she is in all her glory. Absolute beast!

The plan is to strip, clean, and replace as required. Also new paint job. Colour suggestions are welcome.

So far I have found a broken spring in the doser and possibly some parts missing but I'm not sure. I'm looking at a generic parts list I think so it may include parts from different models. I've also found a little bit of wear on the doser base....










I could possibly replace or get it sleeved but for now it's staying as it is.

That's it for now anyway. The doser is stripped and in a box until I get parts ordered and the paintwork done.

Tomorrow I'll strip down the body and get the bare shell ready for paint, hopefully.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Did the doser lever have a wire connected to trigger the auto on after a few thwacks?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Did the doser lever have a wire connected to trigger the auto on after a few thwacks?


Yeah it did. What's that all about then? Do I need it?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah it did. What's that all about then? Do I need it?


Not really, easier life without it just make sure you place a jumper where the doser cables used to connect in the base if you've removed it


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok yeah I'll maybe link it out then if it's not needed. How does the timer switch work then on the side?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad it got there in one piece.

I think the missing internals would be connected to a little flap over the grinds chute. When the doser got full it would automatically turn off.

These being removed allowed single dosing and easy access to the chute to make sure it is clear and the grinds didn't go stale.

I look forward to seeing what can be done to this with a little time and effort!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

badger28 said:


> Glad it got there in one piece.
> 
> I think the missing internals would be connected to a little flap over the grinds chute. When the doser got full it would automatically turn off.
> 
> ...


Ah ok that's great thanks. I'm brand new to these so will be relying on you guys for help. I'm excited to crack on today so I'll take it to work with me


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Colour? Pink obvs!! And ditch the hopper.... (When I say ditch... Gently place in your loft with the packaging)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> Colour? Pink obvs!! And ditch the hopper.... (When I say ditch... Gently place in your loft with the packaging)


I wondered about trying my sage hopper?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

58mm lense hood. Little rubbery thing for cameras. Perfect on top of an SJ


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Missy is spot on. You should already have a lense hood on top of that sj...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> 58mm lense hood. Little rubbery thing for cameras. Perfect on top of an SJ


Aye it came with one but don't know if I want it like that lol. Is that the thing SJ owners do? Does that mean you just single dose?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

You can use a tube too. I single dose though.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Does single dosing not have a big impact on grind consistency?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

haz_pro said:


> Does single dosing not have a big impact on grind consistency?


I think you need a steady weight going in don't you. Like a certain level of beans?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.wholelattecoffee.com/2015/02/fixing-a-broken-mazzer-doser-return-spring/ -spring change

Single dosing in a jolly is not recommended as you will not get a consistent grind, you need some weight behind the beans - either more beans or a weight - the last few beans will also hop around - that's the theory, there was a thread about it somewhere on here and some tests done. The rubber lens hood will accommodate about 110g of beans so makes it ideal for 1/2 a bag.

with a lid on you can puff the grinds through the exit chute nto the doser -


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Single dosing in a jolly is not recommended as you will not get a consistent grind, you need some weight behind the beans - either more beans or a weight - the last few beans will also hop around - that's the theory, there was a thread about it somewhere on here and some tests done. The rubber lens hood will accommodate about 110g of beans so makes it ideal for 1/2 a bag.
> 
> with a lid on you can puff the grinds through the exit chute nto the doser - re missing parts -there are some pics on m "Paint it Black thread"


Thank you Jim. I'll take a look. Will I be breaking all the rules by painting it a funky colour? Need to make it appeal for the wife a bit haha


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

well, satin black is quite a modern look and tends to match other things in the kitchen - if size is an issue match the wall colour !

PS my paint it black is limited re doser pics -so have added a link above.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

First layer gold or copper, second layer dark red or brown, last paint layer black. Will change colour in sunlight.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry guys  I love the look of the orange Mignons so thought I'll give this a try. If it's awful I'll try another.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Orange is in vogue at the mo ask Donald ;-)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Orange is in vogue at the mo ask Donald ;-)


Haha good shot sir


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Part number 702322 I don't have it, do I need it?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

so what is missing from the doser?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> so what is missing from the doser?


I'm missing the stuff bolted on the outside of it but I'm not fussed about that. The portafilter stand is missing. Actually inside the doser is all present other than that part I mentioned previously.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm missing the stuff bolted on the outside of it but I'm not fussed about that. The portafilter stand is missing. Actually inside the doser is all present other than that part I mentioned previously.


That is a part for the mazzer major I believe so would never have been there.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

badger28 said:


> That is a part for the mazzer major I believe so would never have been there.


Ah makes sense. It most likely a generic list so it's trying to sell me things I don't need  you know the clean sweep mod? Do you just do it on three of the vanes? I have some nice heatshrink I can use for that


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm missing the stuff bolted on the outside of it but I'm not fussed about that. The portafilter stand is missing. Actually inside the doser is all present other than that part I mentioned previously.


Is that part the top dosing veins? If so it is definitely an SJ part, however because you have the cocktail shaker mod you are better without it unless u ever decide to remove the cocktail shaker.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Made good progress today. Got the SJ almost fully stripped other than the motor stator. Didn't want to give it too much grief trying to get it out so I'm sure it can stay put when painted. Just cover it up. Bearings are ok but I'll replace them anyway. 6202's I think they are.



















The body and baseplate will go off for paint to my mates place. I can paint but my mate is better haha.

Going to clean all the stripped parts tonight and get them ready to go back in


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's getting there. There is a write-up somewhere for stripping and rebuilding an SJ that's quite usful


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> It's getting there. There is a write-up somewhere for stripping and rebuilding an SJ that's quite usful


Cheers mate. I think as it's the only part left in I'll just leave it and tape it off. Going to go to another supplier tomorrow for some new bearings. Try sneak the cost onto a job haha


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Cheers mate. I think as it's the only part left in I'll just leave it and tape it off. Going to go to another supplier tomorrow for some new bearings. Try sneak the cost onto a job haha


You might want to drop the motor out then, in which case you'll need to put it in an oven to expand the case. Good idea to do it now before painting then the motor can be dropped in with new bearings.

Does it need new bearings?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> You might want to drop the motor out then, in which case you'll need to put it in an oven to expand the case. Good idea to do it now before painting then the motor can be dropped in with new bearings.
> 
> Does it need new bearings?


I've just read that thread you were talking about. I've got both the bearings out with the stator still in place so I can just work around that being left in. I'm terrified I will break it and I'm not convinced the wife would be happy with me using the oven haha.

Interesting that I've picked a similar colour to the one in the thread. It looks really good.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/sj_restore.pdf

Worth a look.. Nice colour as well


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I've just read that thread you were talking about. I've got both the bearings out with the stator still in place so I can just work around that being left in. I'm terrified I will break it and I'm not convinced the wife would be happy with me using the oven haha.
> 
> Interesting that I've picked a similar colour to the one in the thread. It looks really good.


Ah, you found it. Must've posted while I was looking for it. The SJ in that thread was my old one which had a knackered bearing.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Renewed the clean sweep. Does this look right? I just used a strip of heat shrink.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Renewed the clean sweep. Does this look right? I just used a strip of heat shrink.


Looks correct mate. Looking good.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha thanks. There's not a great deal getting done on site today I know that much. Oh I've been to collect those distribution tools. Not sure if you ordered one or not haha. I'll need to get everyone's details again I had to clear my inbox.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just received these from my mate the painter. Only dropped it off this morning. Said it will be ready for Saturday lol. Best get some bearings ordered up ready.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why is he sending you pics of a traffic cone?!?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> Why is he sending you pics of a traffic cone?!?


Why have I not spotted this sooner haha  the wife is going to kill me.......


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

@joey24dirt @ least you won't need a light on in the kitchen lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> @joey24dirt @ least you won't need a light on in the kitchen lol


It's going to look the nuts I swear haha. I'm just about to break the news to the wife, wish me luck


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> ...I'm just about to break the news to the wife, wish me luck


Piece a cake...... carrot cake obviously


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

You guys are being so supportive of my colour choice haha


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> You guys are being so supportive of my colour choice haha


It's just the simpering whining of those who remember what it was to be youthful, wild and not under the cosh of the Farrow and Ball colour palette. You stand your ground mate with pride..... we'll be here to pick over... I mean pick up the pieces.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Obnic said:


> It's just the simpering whining of those who remember what it was to be youthful, wild and not under the cosh of the Farrow and Ball colour palette. You stand your ground mate with pride..... we'll be here to pick over... I mean pick up the pieces.


Haha thanks. Fortune favours the brand and all that......

The wife had now seen these pictures and her words were "you are joking right?"

Haha erm....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Just received these from my mate the painter. Only dropped it off this morning. Said it will be ready for Saturday lol. Best get some bearings ordered up ready.


The last one of these I saw had a "Wide Load" sign on it

https://thelemonbowl.com/carrot-orange-ginger-juice/

See, it is going to look tasty


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha thanks. There's not a great deal getting done on site today I know that much. Oh I've been to collect those distribution tools. Not sure if you ordered one or not haha. I'll need to get everyone's details again I had to clear my inbox.


Sure did, black distribution tool and naked portafilter :-D


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Just received these from my mate the painter. Only dropped it off this morning. Said it will be ready for Saturday lol. Best get some bearings ordered up ready.


Fantastic! Fanta Orange


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Just received these from my mate the painter. Only dropped it off this morning. Said it will be ready for Saturday lol. Best get some bearings ordered up ready.


Do you still have to oven bake the casing to get the bearings in and out or is there another way?

Just thinking this will knacker your paint work.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you still have to oven bake the casing to get the bearings in and out or is there another way?
> 
> Just thinking this will knacker your paint work.


I left the stator in place and removed everything else so no need to bake anything lol.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Clear coat done. All you haters just wait until it's finished haha


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Just received these from my mate the painter. Only dropped it off this morning. Said it will be ready for Saturday lol. Best get some bearings ordered up ready.


I take it you're a fan of wotsits?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Done!!!

Now I just need to learn how to drive this thing.....

So I'm guessing that it's literally just on and off and I have to guess how much to grind?

Oh and good news. Recent quote from the wife...

"It's actually quite nice"


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice job love seeing bold colours done on these refurbs


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Done!!!
> 
> Now I just need to learn how to drive this thing.....
> 
> ...


Wow. Cannot believe that is the same grinder!

Weigh out beans, put them in the top, turn on, pull the paddle a handful of times and it kicks in.

I used the camera lens hood as it can be covered and pushed down to blow the grinds down.

Oh and a bent tea spoon works well to empty the chute if needed!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

badger28 said:


> Wow. Cannot believe that is the same grinder!
> 
> Weigh out beans, put them in the top, turn on, pull the paddle a handful of times and it kicks in.
> 
> ...


I know I managed to get it turned around pretty quick. A few late nights and a good mate who got the paint done stupidly fast meant it was possible.

I've done away with the paddle switch (well linked it out) so it's literally just on and off by the switch. Am I best putting that back in? I didn't really want to have to weigh the beans going in. I'd rather just fill the hopper a bit and then weigh what I get in the portafilter. I'll probably have a bit of waste to begin with but then I'll get used to how long to run for I'm hoping


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> I know I managed to get it turned around pretty quick. A few late nights and a good mate who got the paint done stupidly fast meant it was possible.
> 
> I've done away with the paddle switch (well linked it out) so it's literally just on and off by the switch. Am I best putting that back in? I didn't really want to have to weigh the beans going in. I'd rather just fill the hopper a bit and then weigh what I get in the portafilter. I'll probably have a bit of waste to begin with but then I'll get used to how long to run for I'm hoping


Changing it to suit how you are going to use it is best. Certainly less faff.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Excellent job Joe - looks awesome. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Excellent job Joe - looks awesome. Have you tried it out yet?


Thank you mate. I haven't yet. I'm itching to though. Current situation is wife catching up on sleep so I have the baby gumming the front room to bits, the toddler in his high chair chucking porridge everywhere and Tesco have just dropped off the shopping..... don't these people know I have coffee to make haha


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Certainly a very quick turnaround, with great looking result. And an uncanny colour match with the one I did. Enjoy it!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I managed to have a little play about earlier, don't think I'm quite dialled in yet. Had the DTP choked up so eased up the grind but then because I was rushed I didn't have time to take down any details with the stats. Maybe try again once everyone is in bed.

I must say though the difference is crazy. It's strange. 18 grams from the sage compared to the mazzer, totally different volumes of grinds. It doesn't make sense to me haha


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks really good Joe. Would go amazingly in my living room - and the Hotmetalette says orange is retro and bang on trend or something (she reads house beautiful magazine LOL!) so she would have no issues with it (if it was shrunk to the size of a Feldgrind). One last orange joke though - that Trumps all other refurbs!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Looks really good Joe. Would go amazingly in my living room - and the Hotmetalette says orange is retro and bang on trend or something (she reads house beautiful magazine LOL!) so she would have no issues with it (if it was shrunk to the size of a Feldgrind). One last orange joke though - that Trumps all other refurbs!


Haha thanks mate. I'm thinking of restyling my kitchen to match it to be honest 

It does dwarf my sage....










I need to make a little spout for the exit Shute next to stop the grind flying out to the left.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Get yourself a short hopper or lens hood or glass tube and it will be much better! That air balloon is tragic!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok so just managed to get a little bit of time to pull a shot with the SJ. 18grams in and 1:2 so roughly 36grams out. This took 37 seconds on the current setting. Tasted ok and was a good clean shot with no channelling that I spotted. Mega soupy puck though which had stuck to the screen...










I don't have a 3 way valve so normally by the time I've had the drink it's ok to remove the pf. With my sage grinder it would be bone dry but with this I think it's just going to be how it is unless I'm doing something wrong.

Anyway the shot tasted ok, maybe a little bit of bitterness afterwards but my palette is very basic so still learning/developing.

I may reduce the dose as 18g was a bit of a squeeze in the basket, and possibly back off the grind a couple of points just to see what it tastes like on the 30 second 1:2 money shot.

All tips & advice welcome


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Get yourself a short hopper or lens hood or glass tube and it will be much better! That air balloon is tragic!


It came with a lens hood and I've already eyed up one of the wife's smoothy containers haha. Just need to lob the bottom off it. Actually the hopper off my sage grinder is a pretty close fit when combined with the lens hood. So you get a hopper with blowing action lol.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Better grinder > More evenly distributed grind (less fines) > able to grind finer > puck compressed more > more headroom above puck for water > soupy when finished.

If the pour was good and the shot tasted good, don't worry. Smaller basket i.e. Better match to dose will likely fix this but it's not a real issue if it tastes good.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Better grinder > More evenly distributed grind (less fines) > able to grind finer > puck compressed more > more headroom above puck for water > soupy when finished.
> 
> If the pour was good and the shot tasted good, don't worry. Smaller basket i.e. Better match to dose will likely fix this but it's not a real issue if it tastes good.


So to try reduce the slight bitter after taste do I go slightly coarser or reduce the dose? This always confuses me 

With regards to the soupy puck.... it's more of an inconvenience than a concern haha

I wonder if I can retrofit a 3-way to a thermocoil machine ?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, slacken the grind slightly and see how you get on


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks great, I wanted to suggest international orange for colour but then thought you'd think I must be mad









Looking forward to hear about your great shots.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Yes, slacken the grind slightly and see how you get on


I'll give it a go in the morning and see how it fares


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Looks great, I wanted to suggest international orange for colour but then thought you'd think I must be mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I get to that point. Still not really sure I know what a great shot actually tastes like ha!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Hopefully I get to that point. Still not really sure I know what a great shot actually tastes like ha!


I'll say, sweet like honey..had it once this year so far


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You need this:










Dropping your dose but grinding finer so time stays the same will increase your extraction. If you are already over-extracting it will get more bitter.

If you are finding the shot astringent and bitter, just grind a bit looser (less fine). The shot will pour faster but you'll extract less. Or reduce the brew ratio - cut the shot earlier. You may find you prefer this style of shot.

I on the other hand need this:


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

The super jolly is ridiculously sensitive to grind adjustment, adjusting by one notch or so can make a world of difference making it a real pain the first time you get it. Once you get to know it a bit though it is a very good grinder.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Obnic said:


> I on the other hand need this:


Well I think it's fair to say we all need one of those. Thank you for your help


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I think it's fair to say we all need one of those.


I think you actually want one of these though...

~









Just caught up with this thread - I have to say the orange was a bold move but it looks the business, great job. Thinking about it orange is one of those colours that matches wood quite well - top job


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Surely you meant this one in reality


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think you actually want one of these though...
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Is that a tout for business?!  the thought had already popped into my head. You make those lids don't you?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

shhh, on the quiet, demand got so much that I couldn't keep up with it, I do occasionally venture into the cellar - ive got a thread I'm about to do about doing a funnel mod - I just wanted to try one so I can compare It with a doser.

PS - pop some shortened dome head SS bolts in the front edge of the doser where the tamper was - it looks a bit neater and they are structural - if you don't have any or live near a toolstation / screwfix let me know and I will post you some.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah yeah that was in my to do list. Thank you for the offer though. I'm quite lucky with my job because I can get hold of anything especially delicious looking SS cap screws 

I'll keep an eye out for your me thread and maybe drop you an inbox about you know what haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for spare burrs? I like the look of the Ti ones but know they may be pricey. I remember getting a Ti bike chain once costing around £100!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Rakesh said:


> The super jolly is ridiculously sensitive to grind adjustment.


That's a good point. I had two x four inch M8 bolts (wrapped in heat shrink sleeving) screwed into the collar of my Mini and Robur so I could maximize control over grind adjustments. Looked a bit like bicycle handlebars but really helped. I also used Molykote to lubricate the collar thread.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Obnic said:


> That's a good point. I had two x four inch M8 bolts (wrapped in heat shrink sleeving) screwed into the collar of my Mini and Robur so I could maximize control over grind adjustments. Looked a bit like bicycle handlebars but really helped. I also used Molykote to lubricate the collar thread.


That's what I need I think. I've just got a short bolt in there for now. I also need to clean the threads up a fair bit as it's still a bit tight to adjust. I should be able to get some food grade grease from work (work in water industry) so I can the adjuster moving freely.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think that the lipsil idea is worth a try - whatever put a smear on the point the burr carrier meets the adjustment collar - where it presses on it, that's the main friction point after the threads


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think that the lipsil idea is worth a try - whatever put a smear on the point the burr carrier meets the adjustment collar - where it presses on it, that's the main friction point after the threads


I've found this works well too


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am just catching up . . . It looks absolutely fantastic - Orange is THE best colour









(I was going to be flippant and ask about your little blue plastic-pot tamper . . . )



joey24dirt said:


> Haha thanks mate. I'm thinking of restyling my kitchen to match it to be honest
> 
> It does dwarf my sage....
> 
> ...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I am just catching up . . . It looks absolutely fantastic - Orange is THE best colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha does the blue not match the orange? Yeah it's my little portafilter hopper so I don't spill everywhere  made it from a Tesco spice pot


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I must say this SJ is something special. Even after a couple of days trying to get used it I'm totally in love already. I can definitely see why there are popular.

For me it's not just the way it grinds the coffee but it's also how you use the machine. I love being more involved in it's operation rather than just pressing a button, makes me feel like a proper barista haha.

Just had a couple of pretty consistent shots both coming in at 28 seconds on a 1:2 18grams in. Didn't get any channeling/spurting but I did notice that it wasn't central so I'm guessing my tamp isn't quite there.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's gorgeous!! Have you found the pattern for the schnozzle now? (Stops it spraying left,) people are currently using teflon baking sheet rather than card, (there have, like all the SJ mods, been several generations of tinkering!!) and it works well.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> It's gorgeous!! Have you found the pattern for the schnozzle now? (Stops it spraying left,) people are currently using teflon baking sheet rather than card, (there have, like all the SJ mods, been several generations of tinkering!!) and it works well.


Schnozzle?! What a name haha. No I've not found this yet but I shall have a look. I've just been sweeping fairly slow to avoid spillage.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, a little wiggle after the first few thwacks helps too.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html

That's the schnozzle link. Kids awake (again) now so I'd best go and sort them now!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-tame-messy-mazzer-doser-t6499.html
> 
> That's the schnozzle link. Kids awake (again) now so I'd best go and sort them now!


I've just manage to contain my two while I've made a drink haha. Thanks for the link


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

https://www.therange.co.uk/bakeware/baking-accessories/baking-utensils/heavy-duty-oven-liner?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxI3gjYLH1QIVzwrTCh0tMQfUEAQYASABEgIrmfD_BwE

the trick is gluing this stuff - you need to roughen the overlap with sandpaper to have any chance at all - or you can use a piece of black electrical tape, but will require replacing from time to time. - the shnozz really makes a difference, you can adapt the pattern to make them longer to suit smaller portafilters as well, I was looking into making one out of thin sheet metal - its on my list


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> https://www.therange.co.uk/bakeware/baking-accessories/baking-utensils/heavy-duty-oven-liner?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxI3gjYLH1QIVzwrTCh0tMQfUEAQYASABEgIrmfD_BwE
> 
> the trick is gluing this stuff - you need to roughen the overlap with sandpaper to have any chance at all - or you can use a piece of black electrical tape, but will require replacing from time to time. - the shnozz really makes a difference, you can adapt the pattern to make them longer to suit smaller portafilters as well, I was looking into making one out of thin sheet metal - its on my list


Ha we have one of those in the oven now. Wonder if Mrs Dirt will notice a 2" strip missing from one end of it ✂


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Idea for a smaller bean hopper  it even fits inside the lens hood so you can still puff the grounds through. I would just need to find some sort of lid for it


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

And your next project :-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm looking at making a portafilter holder for this from some stainless tubing we use at work to make grease lines. I need to know the measurement between the two bolts holes where the original holder goes but I'm at work haha. Basically want to make a U shape and them secure it through those holes.

If anyone knows this measurement please feel free to let me know so I can make this while at work


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I couldn't resist. Cut a hole through the bottom and filled with beans. Works a treat haha.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That's definitely a first for the SJ !!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Well I couldn't resist. Cut a hole through the bottom and filled with beans. Works a treat haha.


Reckon it would look better if you cut the handle off too?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Reckon it would look better if you cut the handle off too?


Maybe yeah. It's just glued on so will probably just snap off anyway.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

@joey24dirt

Can I interest you in a Torr Orange metal 58.3 convex ??


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> @joey24dirt
> 
> Can I interest you in a Torr Orange metal 58.3 convex ??


Hmmm possibly. Have you got any photos? I'm debating on getting rid of my motta currently and using the knock offs id made lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> @joey24dirt
> 
> Can I interest you in a Torr Orange metal 58.3 convex ??


Hmmm possibly. Have you got any photos? I'm debating on getting rid of my motta currently and using the knock offs id made lol


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This help?

I should probably try one in daylight for best colour match but this gives you a clue


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Oooh! there's goodness going on here. Love it!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> This help?
> 
> I should probably try one in daylight for best colour match but this gives you a clue


I see what's happening here. I have an orange mazzer so I'm the first candidate lol.....

Do you have a price in mind? I would also need to have it turned down to fit my sage baskets (53.5mm)

Cheers


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Honestly? I have no clue as to value, I just thought of it today it is so long since I used it..... but....... probably the low end of the scale

....and yeah it was all about the colour

As for altering it.... my thought is that it might be better to just use the handle. Again this is a subject I know little about but I am tempted to say that Torr thread might be different to some others.

Time to ask those more knowledgeable types about this.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Honestly? I have no clue as to value, I just thought of it today it is so long since I used it..... but....... probably the low end of the scale
> 
> ....and yeah it was all about the colour
> 
> ...


Are the sides of the steel base tapered or is it straight up and down? I can't quite tell.

As for lower end of the scale I'm not sure what they are worth and I don't want to offend you in anyway when I suggest £10+postage? Like I say I really don't know what they are worth so I'm just going off what a used motta might go for.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Tapered ... Top is around 55mm

Probably more than that I'm afraid. Going to ask in valuations


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Tapered ... Top is around 55mm
> 
> Probably more than that I'm afraid. Going to ask in valuations


Good idea. Like I say I don't have a clue what they would be worth. Ill keep my eyes open for the post and see if the valuation would work for me. Cheers


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Another thought is to buy a new torr with an xs handle in either 53 or 54 mm then I would just swap handles if you like the orange

https://www.cafe-kultur.com/collections/tampers/products/torr-xs-zebrano


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ended up making a portafilter rest from some stainless grease line today. It's currently purely aesthetic as the pf just falls off haha. Needs some kind of hook like I've seen on other threads


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Surely if the Torr tamper was to be turned down, with tapered edges and a convex base, if it were to be modified to fit the sage basket this would result in a more pronounced curve in the coffee puck as the curve is spread over a smaller surface area in the 54mm basket as opposed to the 58mm baskets where the curve would be less pronounced. This would then lead to a more uneven extraction due to the larger amounts of ground compressed closer to the bottom of the basket and more grounds around the edges. It would do a better job to stop edge channeling but the coffee in the centre of the cup would be over extracted. Perhaps i'm just imagining it all wrong. Then again you could also get the base machined flat and problem solved.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, torr uses 12 mm thread for handles, some are male, others female.

That PF rest hook looks really nice!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> As far as I'm concerned, torr uses 12 mm thread for handles, some are male, others female.
> 
> That PF rest hook looks really nice!


It's definitely fashion over function though


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

strip of metal (anything goes while perfecting) slightly wider than the mount holes for your holder.

cut end so it has "devil" horns between 5 and 10mm long. Fold horns 90 (ish) degrees.

Place horns in portafilter basket at edge. Mark strip where it just clears outer edge of portafilter and fold 90 degrees in same direction again.

Measure distance from top edge of basket to your tube holder centerline. mark same distance on strip from inside of bend and drill holes in strip for the tubes to go through.

titivate length of horns to make it easy to insert and remove portafilter.

consider adding block between body of grinder and "devil strip" to position portafilter where you want it (distance from body) under doser.

Keep playing until happy then repeat process in nice shiny stainless taking measurements from your test piece.

There, Hours of fettling fun for the coffee hobbyist


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> strip of metal (anything goes while perfecting) slightly wider than the mount holes for your holder.
> 
> cut end so it has "devil" horns between 5 and 10mm long. Fold horns 90 (ish) degrees.
> 
> ...


You do realise I have two young children right?  my projects have to take place between the hours of 22.00 and 23.00 haha.

Thanks for the idea though seriously I'll give it a go at work


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry, I thought that work was where you did all this sort of stuff


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Sorry, I thought that work was where you did all this sort of stuff


Not all... but most of it yeah haha just don't tell the gaffer


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Not all... but most of it yeah haha just don't tell the gaffer


If he's not happy atm, Isn't he going to be a little bit upset when you start making them to order?????


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Brewer in training said:


> If he's not happy atm, Isn't he going to be a little bit upset when you start making them to order?????


My gaffer is a she so will be even more cross when I call her a he haha. To be honest I get left alone. I do my jobs to keep her off my back and make sure I'm on the sites that she can't find. That way I get a bit of me time.

So is that you ordering one?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well this thing spanked me hard this morning. I've felt over the last few days that my shots were a little fast so I adjusted the grind by maybe 1 - 1.5 points on the dial. Big mistake.... I got about 8 grams out in a minute then the machine cut out!

I'd heard that you needed small adjustments but jeez that's crazy. Cue me desperately trying to get a decent shot while occupying two kids throwing breakfast at me! Safe to say the caffeine hit I was hoping for didn't quite work out this morning 

Try again later.....


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Well this thing spanked me hard this morning. I've felt over the last few days that my shots were a little fast so I adjusted the grind by maybe 1 - 1.5 points on the dial. Big mistake.... I got about 8 grams out in a minute then the machine cut out!
> 
> I'd heard that you needed small adjustments but jeez that's crazy. Cue me desperately trying to get a decent shot while occupying two kids throwing breakfast at me! Safe to say the caffeine hit I was hoping for didn't quite work out this morning
> 
> Try again later.....


Hahaha yeah 1 notch on the dial makes a whole world of a difference, only a few mm is enough to change shot time.


----------



## prezzy (Jan 23, 2014)

Noticed this today as well trying to dial my SJ in, slight adjustments make a massive difference - a lot different to what I had before

Fortunately I bought some cheap beans to use to get it right - 120 grams or so later I think I am getting there now

Will no doubt take some more adjustment when I am not using over roasted starbucks beans


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

prezzy said:


> Noticed this today as well trying to dial my SJ in, slight adjustments make a massive difference - a lot different to what I had before
> 
> Fortunately I bought some cheap beans to use to get it right - 120 grams or so later I think I am getting there now
> 
> Will no doubt take some more adjustment when I am not using over roasted starbucks beans


That's what I've heard. Kind of a pointless exercise unfortunately from what other members have mention. Fingers crossed you aren't too far off though and done sacrifice too many beans


----------



## prezzy (Jan 23, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> That's what I've heard. Kind of a pointless exercise unfortunately from what other members have mention. Fingers crossed you aren't too far off though and done sacrifice too many beans


Aye hopefully - at least I didn't go in with decent beans, and I now know what it takes to dial in the grind - SMALL adjustments FTW


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

prezzy said:


> Aye hopefully - at least I didn't go in with decent beans, and I now know what it takes to dial in the grind - SMALL adjustments FTW


What espresso machine do you have? Always nice to hear what people have paired the mazzer with


----------



## prezzy (Jan 23, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> What espresso machine do you have? Always nice to hear what people have paired the mazzer with


Gaggia classic which I have done the opv mod on - will be looking to upgrade some time in the future


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

prezzy said:


> Gaggia classic which I have done the opv mod on - will be looking to upgrade some time in the future


Good old classic


----------



## prezzy (Jan 23, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Good old classic


I did buy a sage but decided I would prefer a separate grinder and espresso machine so sent it back unused and got a second hand SJ to refurb


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

prezzy said:


> I did buy a sage but decided I would prefer a separate grinder and espresso machine so sent it back unused and got a second hand SJ to refurb


Take it you had the express. I have the DTP and love it. Just working on a 3-way valve mod for it


----------



## prezzy (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea it was the one with the built in grinder


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@jimbojohn55 holder for scales for the SJ. My brain was farting while figuring out the bends haha. Possibly going to stick too far out though. How far off the body of the grinder does the funnel spout end up?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @joey24dirt - 38mm to centre of the funnel


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi @joey24dirt - 38mm to centre of the funnel


Thank you. I think I'm way off then haha. I'll fit it tonight and see how it looks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've just realised why I went for this colour for the refurb. Every morning I see this van as I come downstairs at home. Subliminal messaging right there!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Scales cradle. Problem is once I get the funnel mod done I'll be miles away from where I need to be. Rethink perhaps haha


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

looking good - the distance between the level of the two mounting holes on the body and the bottom of the funnel is 60-65mm depending on how much you cut off the end of the funnel.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> looking good - the distance between the level of the two mounting holes on the body and the bottom of the funnel is 60-65mm depending on how much you cut off the end of the funnel.


Ah ok I might be ok then. Just need this funnel to hurry up now


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, love these machine refurb threads. Nothing so satisfying as taking something that's well used and a little rough around the edges, and making it all shiny and new again. Great stuff.



joey24dirt said:


> .....With my sage grinder it would be bone dry but with this I think it's just going to be how it is unless I'm doing something wrong.....


 Maybe you've already seen this - Interesting thread about grind particle size, weight of beans, single dosing, consistency.



joey24dirt said:


> You do realise I have two young children right?  my projects have to take place between the hours of 22.00 and 23.00 haha.


 Really like the mugHopper (keep the handle!). There is a danger that this ends up looking like lots of fun for sticky little fingers to play with.

You could get the elder sprog to make a Lego lid? Then put them to bed earlier!


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Scales cradle. Problem is once I get the funnel mod done I'll be miles away from where I need to be. Rethink perhaps haha


Could suspend a spoon scale to weigh grinds out, or just use to weigh beans in.

Colour suggestion for the funnel - purple (as reflected by portafilter in scales picture above), combined with orange guaranteed to turn heads!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

BeansForBreakfast said:


> Could suspend a spoon scale to weigh grinds out, or just use to weigh beans in.
> 
> Colour suggestion for the funnel - purple (as reflected by portafilter in scales picture above), combined with orange guaranteed to turn heads!


Ha yes it would. Good spot! I need to crack on with this funnel mod but keep finding other projects to do


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I love the bold colour and the teasing, two thoughts went through my head. The kind one was it will blend in with Le Creuset, the less kind one was to ask if you've wired it up to play the Hale and Pace ginger song when it starts grinding


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally got round to doing a bit on the funnel mod. I had the top end stripped and chopped to suit for a while now but needed to adjust the lower spout.

Went for a half chopped out type affair with the idea it will hopefully keep the grounds away from the machine body.



















Just getting the kids off to bed and then I'll fit it to the machine. After that I can try and figure out a stand for scales and pf so I can weigh as I grind


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think its really useful to set to the inside of the funnel with some wet and dry grades 400, 800 1200, etc to aid the flow of grounds or get some buffing mops on a drill. - worth a go

PS get the kids to do for pocket money - its the mo0dern version of sending them up the chimey!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think its really useful to set to the inside of the funnel with some wet and dry grades 400, 800 1200, etc to aid the flow of grounds or get some buffing mops on a drill. - worth a go
> 
> PS get the kids to do for pocket money - its the mo0dern version of sending them up the chimey!


I had a go with some 120 as it's all I had at the time but I'll go finer.

Nice photobomb from my youngest there isn't it haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Funnel and back plate on and sorted. I've been so lazy with the back plate and used some strong double sided fibre tape along the bottom and then just wedged it in at the top.

So now all that's left it to try make a stand for some scales but no doubt it will take forever again lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic pic of the view down the funnel to find a small face at the end!!! Looks like those young'uns get everywhere - helping, I expect


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Fantastic pic of the view down the funnel to find a small face at the end!!! Looks like those young'uns get everywhere - helping, I expect


If by helping you mean stopping me from doing the odd little project then yeah they are helping haha. The baby called me Dada for the first time today so all can be forgiven haha


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Finally got round to doing a bit on the funnel mod. I had the top end stripped and chopped to suit for a while now but needed to adjust the lower spout.
> 
> Went for a half chopped out type affair with the idea it will hopefully keep the grounds away from the machine body.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Have you got it working yet?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> If by helping you mean stopping me from doing the odd little project then yeah they are helping haha. The baby called me Dada for the first time today so all can be forgiven haha


Awww









Actually, as you sure he didn't say, 'Dada, I want a bar towel'?!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks fantastic. Have you got it working yet?


Yeah kind of. I want to be able to pop my pf on some scales and grind into it but I haven't got that far yet. So for now grind to what I think is 17-18g and then weigh. Hopefully I'll figure it out haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs one to mop up all the drool from teething haha


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

This is looking awesome! How much do you think think this has set you back so far in cost of grinder and mods?

Cant decide whether to buy an entry level grinder or try and do a project type thing. Don't doubt I could do the mods and if I ever get stuck I live with two engineers so could always call on their expertise but not sure if I should put myself through the hassle!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> This is looking awesome! How much do you think think this has set you back so far in cost of grinder and mods?
> 
> Cant decide whether to buy an entry level grinder or try and do a project type thing. Don't doubt I could do the mods and if I ever get stuck I live with two engineers so could always call on their expertise but not sure if I should put myself through the hassle!


Go for it. You'll surprise yourself I bet.

The grinder I bought from here for £120 I think it was. It was in great shape and just needed a clean really but it got a full strip down. I bought bearings but they were ok so I have them ready as spares.

Paint was cheap enough to diy so that cost maybe £20 for two tins of orange and a tin of clear.

The chute was from Ebay and cost around £12

The fancy wooden lids came from a forum member for an undisclosed amount lol (it wasn't too much). I won't name as I know they're usually busy so I'll let that member step forward if they want.

Erm what else......

The lens hood came with the wooden lids.

All in all I think it may have set me back around £200 to get a super duper super jolly.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

See that sounds awesome!! Especially if modded for something that can single dose and provide a great grind! How tricky has the process been would you say? Also can I ask what material you used for the back plate where the doser was?(sorry if I've missed this earlier in thread)

From what I've seen recently though the chances of picking one up for £120 are slim! Torn between getting something like a Mignon or committing to this.

Thanks for sharing your process tho, super helpful!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> See that sounds awesome!! Especially if modded for something that can single dose and provide a great grind! How tricky has the process been would you say? Also can I ask what material you used for the back plate where the doser was?(sorry if I've missed this earlier in thread)
> 
> From what I've seen recently though the chances of picking one up for £120 are slim! Torn between getting something like a Mignon or committing to this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your process tho, super helpful!


I've been in mechanical engineering for almost 20 years (jeez where has the time gone!) so I'm not bad at fettling stuff lol.

The back plate was made from an old DVD casing that a work mate was throwing out haha.

The whole process was fairly simple. It was just figuring out how the thing came to bits initially and then from there it was ok.

Or...... go down the new route. Did you see the mignon for sale that's only a month old? Only £50 more than what this cost me with warranty.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I've been in mechanical engineering for almost 20 years (jeez where has the time gone!) so I'm not bad at fettling stuff lol.
> 
> The back plate was made from an old DVD casing that a work mate was throwing out haha.
> 
> ...


Yep, currently living with 3 not 2 mechanical engineering students who are all picking their final year projects so feel like I do the degree myself at the moment!

Yeah I've seen it but just had to pay 4months rent on Monday(cries inside as a student), I commented on it saying I wish I had more to offer!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

chip_kara said:


> Yep, currently living with 3 not 2 mechanical engineering students who are all picking their final year projects so feel like I do the degree myself at the moment!
> 
> Yeah I've seen it but just had to pay 4months rent on Monday(cries inside as a student), I commented on it saying I wish I had more to offer!


Aw well then at least you have people to fall back onto if you need help, as well as this forum should you end up down the refurb route.

@DaveP is a top bloke but at the end of the day it's a brand new grinder so he doesn't want to give it away. Understandable really  I was tempted myself but would definitely get in trouble off the wife.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah he seems like it, although so do 99% of people on this forum which is whats nice.

I suppose my overdraft is there for a reason....

P.S Seen your posts on the forum since joining and always wondered what 'Tango'd Mazzer' meant, naive me assumed it was a mod of some sort but its finally clicked haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

chip_kara said:



> Yeah he seems like it, although so do 99% of people on this forum which is whats nice.
> 
> I suppose my overdraft is there for a reason....
> 
> P.S Seen your posts on the forum since joining and always wondered what 'Tango'd Mazzer' meant, naive me assumed it was a mod of some sort but its finally clicked haha


Ha yes old reference to the tango fizzy drink. Everytime I use it I get slapped in the face!

Honestly this forum is great and like you say 99% of people are genuinely here to help wherever they can.

You could maybe add a thread to the wanted section if you feel like a mazzer is the way to go. People will keep you updated if they find Ebay/gumtree links that may be of interest.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Hahaha I love it

Thanks for the advice.

Hope you continue to enjoy the orange beast!

Steve


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Seeing if I can encourage the grinds in the chute to come out on their own with a handy little pallet. The mazzer has a right gangster lean on the go.

Totally gave up with the funnel mod also and went back to the doser. Couldn't be bothered getting everything modded how I wanted it. Too little time on a night with the kids at the moment. I may try again in the future but it's unlikely.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Seeing if I can encourage the grinds in the chute to come out on their own with a handy little pallet. The mazzer has a right gangster lean on the go.
> 
> Totally gave up with the funnel mod also and went back to the doser. Couldn't be bothered getting everything modded how I wanted it. Too little time on a night with the kids at the moment. I may try again in the future but it's unlikely.


Is it working? I just use a little pastry brush to get them out. Or the wrong end of a teaspoon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Missy said:


> Is it working? I just use a little pastry brush to get them out. Or the wrong end of a teaspoon.


I'm already using both lol. I was hoping it would do it on its own haha. I think if I smooth off the chute a bit more that would help.

I did notice the grinder was loads quieter though which is great when trying to keep kids asleep haha


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey Joey

First your Mazzer (found your thread a few days ago), then I see that Mythos 2...i had to do something...

Before and after pics.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Hey Joey
> 
> First your Mazzer (found your thread a few days ago), then I see that Mythos 2...i had to do something...
> 
> Before and after pics.


Aw nice I like it. Is is just an orange strip or is it backlit? Looks great


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Aw nice I like it. Is is just an orange strip or is it backlit? Looks great


Yup, 4 screws on each corner, that comes off to reveal the inside of the grinder. The side is black acrylic panel and stainless steel sheet (where the square cut out is). Piece of orange paper sandwiched.

Went to the bedroom to find left by my bedside, letter/drawing/scribble from my son addressed to me. On an orange piece of paper. Can't keep them all (they pile up) and so usually find myself throwing them away discreetly in pain. Well, this one I found a good use for it!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

So those holes are purely decorative, rather than vents to allow heat from the motor out?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

BaggaZee said:


> So those holes are purely decorative, rather than vents to allow heat from the motor out?


Yes it seems.. The actual vents are at the bottom, holes cut out on the floor panel.


----------

